# Bay Flats Lodge - Texas Coastal Bay Fishing



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

September 25, 2016

*Capt. Jason Wagenfehr*
Wow, what a day Saturday was!! Kind of the "perfect storm", having very capable fishermen at the right time and in the right place. Wading with lures with Chet Couvillon and crew. Thanks, Chet, for the business! Enjoyed watching you guys wear them out!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Early morning redfish were good for the group of finance guys fishing with me on Friday, as they had a limit before the stock market kicked-off! Finally, had to turn the phones off to keep their sanity and relax on a Friday only our Maker could have created. Pleasant temps with cloud cover and a flight of Teal humming the waterline on the way out sure put us all at ease. Later our attempt at the other fish species was rewarding but very few were keeper class. All in all it was a super morning and the customers accomplished their goal, getting away with colleagues during the week and catching in some cases their lifetime best fish.

Saturday was special because I was lucky to have a family of four fishing down here on the Texas coast. So the guys show up in game day attire and I'm thinking this is a family rivalry because one had UT and the other A&M. And I was right about that because these two brothers were friendly, but they had some fire. All in all, I think the mom caught the most fish, but I didn't really keep count because we were on redfish from the beginning. Today was a special challenge for me because there's been a local guy in my favorite spot who has been watching me catch fish and trying to beat me there so I had to reach deep today and come up with Plan B, which worked out perfectly. I realize that toughness, determination, and creativity are way more important than getting to a spot to fish, and this was a good lesson for me. This was a special day for a family out on the water and we caught fish constantly. Some of the fish were too small, as we probably had redfish in the 16 - 19 inch Class on the line every 10 minutes. It was satisfying for me just see this family work together and have a great day on the water.

*Capt. Jeremy McClelland*
Everyone caught a lot of fish Saturday! Two of the guys had never been fishing, but after today they are headed to buy their own rod and reels. Awesome time for these guys fishing with us at Bay Flats Lodge!

Watch Our Latest Fishing Video





*Donâ€™t Let Deer Season Sneak Up On Youâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Sunday 40 % Precip. / 0.01 in* 
Scattered thunderstorms this morning, then cloudy skies this afternoon. High 86F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Sunday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Scattered thunderstorms developing late. Low 76F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Monday 80 % Precip. / 0.35 in*
Thunderstorms likely in the morning. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 86F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Monday Night 50 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
Scattered thunderstorms during the evening, then cloudy skies overnight. Low 72F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy. High 87F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. Low 72F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
A general weak to moderate onshore flow is expected today and Monday. Scattered to numerous showers and thunderstorms are expected over the coastal waters today and tonight as abundant moisture remains across the region. A few storms may become strong at times with gusty winds and heavy rainfall. Rain chances will increase Monday as a cold front approaches from the north. The front will move across the coastal waters Monday night and result in weak to moderate northeast flow through Wednesday. The chance for rain will decrease Tuesday through Wednesday as an upper level high pressure system develops over the region. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 86.0 degrees
Seadrift 84.0 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

More


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics*

Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Continued*

Con't.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*deer*

deer


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Deer (cont)*

Deer (cont)


----------

